# The Nuggets Watch



## SkywalkerAC

It all begins tomorrow night for the NBA's exciting new season and one team that Raptors fans will following closely is the Denver Nuggets. I don't have to explain why. This is the thread to discuss how they are playing, if they're going to win their division, how Bosh is better than Melo, whatever.

Checking out the opening schedule I love what I'm seeing. Denver @! San Antonio to open the season, followed up by the revamped Lakers the very next night at home. Not an easy start for the Nuggets. I see them losing both.

I don't see them as an elite team but they may not have to be to win their division. A lot depends on KG, Carmelo, and Ray Allen (sans Mr Sonic). KG is out with a sprained ankle unfortunately but Camby isn't in perfect health either.

I kinda like the Nuggs- pretty fun to watch and all that- but damn I want to see them lose this season. 

Down with Denver! UP with our pick!


----------



## Pnack

i hope they loose to the lakers! so we can shake hands there


----------



## speedythief

If Babcock had any choice when it came to New Jersey's bevy of 06 firsts, he'd better hope that the Denver one winds up being the best of them. Otherwise a couple of months from now the writers are going to feel compelled to drag the Carter trade out again for another spitting contest.

I like that Denver hasn't really found a shooting guard. It was essentially their only task this summer. Hodge and Johnson are both decent but neither is really suited to the off-guard spot. Whether Melo can play extended minutes at the two (he spent very, very little time there last season, approx. 1/64th of his PT) I'm not sure.

Hopefully Lenard won't have a good season and they'll be stuck for backcourt shooting again.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

speedythief said:


> If Babcock had any choice when it came to New Jersey's bevy of 06 firsts, he'd better hope that the Denver one winds up being the best of them. Otherwise a couple of months from now the writers are going to feel compelled to drag the Carter trade out again for another spitting contest.
> 
> I like that Denver hasn't really found a shooting guard. It was essentially their only task this summer. Hodge and Johnson are both decent but neither is really suited to the off-guard spot. Whether Melo can play extended minutes at the two (he spent very, very little time there last season, approx. 1/64th of his PT) I'm not sure.
> 
> Hopefully Lenard won't have a good season and they'll be stuck for backcourt shooting again.


With Lenard as the starting shooting guard and Melo at the 3 you really have to question their perimeter defense. 

Kenyon coming off knee surgery and Camby with a bad hoof. 

I just wish KG wasn't coming in with a sprained ankle, as the new look Twolves could be much improved. Mcmillan staying in Seattle would have been nice too.

It's really all on Melo, if he can start playing like a real star, Nuggets are going to be damn good. If not, they could be a playoff bubble team.


----------



## Firesale

I know this is/was a rumour, but imagine if pierce had of came to Denver for Nene and Miller? That would sure have solidified their 2 position, and put them into the playoffs. They would have a had a weaker frontcourt, but their firepower would be tough to match. I see them in the playoffs anyways, anywhere from 3-6 in the conference is my guess.


----------



## Rhubarb

Firesale said:


> I know this is/was a rumour, but imagine if pierce had of came to Denver for Nene and Miller? That would sure have solidified their 2 position, and put them into the playoffs.


They'll still make the playoffs without a Pierce manning the 2.

Pretty much, the Nuggs success is going to be determined by both Melo and Camby. Melo's shown some improvement this preseason, so the signs are pointing toward a good season. Camby should prove a big factor in their play this season. If he fires for a good part of the season, they should be as good as gold.

We're leaning on nothing but a slim thread of hope they crash substantially from where many a punter has them projected to be this season.


----------



## VTRapsfan

Rhubarb said:


> They'll still make the playoffs without a Pierce manning the 2.
> 
> Pretty much, the Nuggs success is going to be determined by both Melo and Camby. Melo's shown some improvement this preseason, so the signs are pointing toward a good season. Camby should prove a big factor in their play this season. If he fires for a good part of the season, they should be as good as gold.
> 
> We're leaning on nothing but a slim thread of hope they crash substantially from where many a punter has them projected to be this season.


Agreed. If Carmelo has an All-Star caliber season, Lenard has a decent year and Camby stays healthy (knock on wood Denver fans), the Nugz could easily win 55+ games. If Carmelo has the same type of season of last year and any of KMart, Camby, or Lenard go down with a major injury, they're looking at a 7-10 seed.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

RaptorsCB4 said:


> Agreed. If Carmelo has an All-Star caliber season, Lenard has a decent year and Camby stays healthy (knock on wood Denver fans), the Nugz could easily win 55+ games. If Carmelo has the same type of season of last year and any of KMart, Camby, or Lenard go down with a major injury, they're looking at a 7-10 seed.


What Melo are you talking about?

If it's the first half version, then sure I agree at your seeding.

But if it's the second half version who had a fire litten under his *** by Karl, then the Nuggets will be very good.


----------



## madman

if they do make the playoffs would you rather keep it or trade it?


----------



## ¹²³

SkywalkerAC said:


> I don't have to explain why.


Why?


----------



## ballocks

this'll also be one of my most important things to track this year as a fan. one eye on the raps, one on the nuggets. part of the reason would have to be my relatively weak faith in the upcoming draft class, but most of it is rooted in our heavy reliance on this pick _overall_. as speedy mentioned, carter critics abound, and this could provide them with their second wind (as if they need one). 

what's more, i don't think our team can develop without somewhat of a timetable... yet. i'm sure babcock's hoping to become the next generation of the san antonio spurs, with valuable pieces coming aboard year in and year out, but we need to reach that highly competitive stage first, to allow our rooks to join our club without much pressure or attention. at the moment, every young'in we have is playing under their own respective microscope (imo). i think the denver pick is crucial in solidifying our core with quality depth early, thus enabling our team to progress sooner rather than later, and allowing babcock's vision to be realized and not forever criticized.

i think the pick we owe "cleveland" (then charlotte, then the rest of the league) is also an important issue here. we'll be somewhat hamstrung past the next off-season if we grab denver's first in '06 (which we probably will) as well as our own. we'll revert to being unable to move another first-rounder in trade, etc., although that's admittedly not our biggest concern at the moment. still, it's an important note (imo).

simply put, i'll probably be watching more denver games than toronto games this season. i just don't want to end up with 25 or 28 or whatever. i think carmelo is an excellent talent, i have far greater doubts in them missing the playoffs than in us _making_ the playoffs, but we/they haven't played a game yet. so there's always hope. 

and they also have marcus. so there's even more hope there. 

peace


----------



## VTRapsfan

JuniorNoboa said:


> What Melo are you talking about?
> 
> If it's the first half version, then sure I agree at your seeding.
> 
> But if it's the second half version who had a fire litten under his *** by Karl, then the Nuggets will be very good.


First half, but he'll need to average more than 20/5/3 on the year for them to be very good.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

¹²³ said:


> Why?



uhhh...because Raptor fans should know we get their draft pick.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

A related transaction that I didn't know about- 

Twolves pick up Ronald Dupree from the Pistons for a second round pick. Nice 2/3 rotation there of Mccants, Wally, Hassel, and Dupree- good pickup for them. 

Boy I hope KG is back to 100% soon. Might give Eddie Griffin a good shot to really get his confidence up.

And another interesting development in the midwest- JOHAN PETRO STARTING AT CENTER FOR THE SONICS! A shocker that I certainly wouldn't have guessed (I actually posted that he had one of the highest likelihoods of being sent to the D-league). Interesting but somehow doesn't give me a ton of confidence in the Sonics for this season...

Down with Nuggets!

Hodge, Kleiza, and Sanchez in the draft? I guess Kiki knows what he's doing...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

And speaking of the Nuggets pick, Rudy Fernandez is starting to tear up the Spanish league...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

The Nuggets will be a top 3 team in the West. All we can hope for are some major injuries.


----------



## TRON

^ looks like we just got one....

Nene appearantly just went down with an injury, they say it looks serious, but we will find out tomorrow


----------



## Rhubarb

Give us one that counts. Melo would be nice 

And just on Rudy Fernandez, I've heard and seen nothing but good things from the boy. Quality. At this stage, I'm happy if we draft him with the Denver pick.


----------



## Firesale

Karma is a *****.


----------



## butr

On pace for 0-82


----------



## pspot

I miss read that, i thought you guys were saying Denvers Pick Fernandez was playing great....meaning they drafted him last year 
I was shocked cause, i was sure he didnt enter the draft and i know he would be a great option with the Den pick this year

i get ya


----------



## lucky777s

The problem the Nuggs will have is executing their offence in crunch time. Who is their go-to guy down the stretch? It can't be KMart, Camby, Miller, Lenard or Boykins. And I don't know if Melo can be that guy yet.

They will have to build solid 4th Q leads and win that way. And they will probably do that a lot.

The Nene injury, if serious, takes away their ability to make a big trade in season. They can't even trade a first round pick since they owe us one. 

If KMart or Camby goes down they are dead.


----------



## Benis007

lucky777s said:


> If KMart or *Camby* goes down they are dead.


Hasn't played a full season since coming to the NBA.

You can count on the Cambyman going down at some point this season. And with Nene injured after game 1 for who knows how long.. they aren't looking so hot anymore.

On the other hand, I heard that Melo has dropped like 20lbs so he can run the court better.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I heard Kenyon was having a little problem with his repaired knee?

Losing Nene is a significant loss. I don't know how long he'll be gone for I was expecting a true breakout season from him. 

I think they open the season 0-2.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

vigilante said:


> The Nuggets will be a top 3 team in the West. All we can hope for are some major injuries.


They might get that third seed but I really doubt they'll have a top 3 record in the West.


----------



## ColinBeehler

pspot said:


> I miss read that, i thought you guys were saying Denvers Pick Fernandez was playing great....meaning they drafted him last year
> I was shocked cause, i was sure he didnt enter the draft and i know he would be a great option with the Den pick this year
> 
> i get ya


pspot!!! u havent posted here in months!!! welcome back


----------



## shapeshifter

Nene - Torn ACL , out for the season.(fan 590 radio)


----------



## speedythief

atlent45 said:


> Nene - Torn ACL , out for the season.(fan 590 radio)


Schadenfreude, everyone. Before you celebrate Nene's misfortune remember that an injury can happen to anyone, including to someone important on our team. Knock on wood.


----------



## ColinBeehler

i saw a guy on my highschool basketball team tear his acl for the second time...

he tore it the first time in gr 11 while playing for the junior team at highschool (he played down because of a late birthday)... then he had surgery before his gr 12 yr, and couldnt play that year. and in the warm-ups of his first senior season game, in his last possible year to play basketball. he landed funny on his knee, and tore his acl... did it all by himself no one tripped him or anything... poor dave was a basketball guru, a gr.9/10/11 phenom.. and he never got to play a single senior game.

honestly the saddest moment i'v ever seen live in sports.


----------



## butr

atlent45 said:


> Nene - Torn ACL , out for the season.(fan 590 radio)


Confirmed by ESPN as well.

Ahem, sorry Speedy. :clap:


----------



## changv10

How do things change quickly. It was a few days ago that Nene said he was going to have a huge season. Now it's a HUGE misfortune for Nene. Out for the season during his contract year ? ouch. He was looking at 9 mil a year ... that easily just went down to 5 mil a year if that. Its a fortune for the Nuggets future in economic terms, as he probably will sign for way less money and teams will be scared away because of his knee. 

With all due respect for Nene, this helps the raps indirectly ... we should have a slightly higher than projected Denver pick just because of this. Camby hasn't last a full season yet ... tough road for the Nuggets.


----------



## billfindlay10

Denver is 0-2....so far so good!

The loss of Nene will force Camby to play more minutes...this may cause him to break down towards the end of the season....maybe we will not see a late push like last year.


----------



## Porn Player

all good news form the nuggets camp shame he is injured for the season bt am not exactly upset over it... is this pik protected at all? am pretty sure i memba its top 6 protected


----------



## butr

billfindlay10 said:


> Denver is 0-2....so far so good!
> 
> The loss of Nene will force Camby to play more minutes...this may cause him to break down towards the end of the season....maybe we will not see a late push like last year.


Woo-haa. :clap:


----------



## CrookedJ

> *Typically, a torn ACL is a season-ending injury, but Nene said he hopes to return in five months*. Under that scenario, he might be able to play in Denver's final few games in April.
> 
> "A lot of guys return much quicker than expected, so there is a chance," Nuggets general manager Kiki Vandeweghe said.
> 
> "He's going to come back 100 percent. He's hurt right now, but he's determined to come back and prove everybody wrong."
> 
> Nene, who will be a restricted free agent next summer, *tore his ACL * in the first quarter of Denver's 102-91 loss to the San Antonio Spurs on Tuesday night.
> 
> He *also sprained his medial collateral ligament and tore the lateral meniscus*. San Antonio doctors initially diagnosed the injury as a torn ACL, and tests Wednesday in Denver confirmed the bad news.


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_4208476,00.html


Ouch!!!!!!!! Poor Nene, that sucks, I always liked him. Denver is in Trouble - Kmart can't rebound Game1 2rebs
Game2 5rebs

Both in big minutes. WTF?? And Camby is made of glass. According to the Denver board, Karl said last night on the air (as he is suspended) that he is looking to make a move.


----------



## Benis007

Maybe he is interested in a former top 10 pick..

HOFFA anyone???


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

skip_dawg! said:


> all good news form the nuggets camp shame he is injured for the season bt am not exactly upset over it... is this pik protected at all? am pretty sure i memba its top 6 protected



Yea the pick is top-5 protected which is why i dont want the nuggets to suck too bad. Just suck enough to be a 6-10 lottery pick. :biggrin:


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I don't think we need to worry about the possibility of 1-5 (they will not even by close to that). If it can be a 14-18 I would be somwhat surprised.... but pleased.


----------



## CrookedJ

JuniorNoboa said:


> I don't think we need to worry about the possibility of 1-5 (they will not even by close to that). If it can be a 14-18 I would be somwhat surprised.... but pleased.


Thats the ticket - they are not gonna be a Lotto team people. I'll just be happy if they're a low playoff seed instead of winning their division and getting home court like many thought before the season. Picking 17 is a lot better than 25! Melo, K-Mart, Camby, Miller, Boykins - these are quality players. Camby was picked by several people to be Defensive POY this season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Benis007 said:


> Maybe he is interested in a former top 10 pick..
> 
> HOFFA anyone???



For what? Kleiza and Elson? I certainly hope you don't mean Nene, who will be an unrestricted free agent after next season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Nene out for the season, sad as it is for a young player, is amazing news for Raptor fans. I thought the Nugs were a little overrated as is and now they look very vulnerable. We can't count on Camby going down for the count, as he played a lot of games last season, but he is going to get worn down.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Even without Nene, they will still be a top team in the West.

Francisco Elson and Najera can fill in as that backup centre without anything lost, and Kleiza will be a nice fit in that frontline. A little thin, but I think they'll be okay.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

vigilante said:


> Even without Nene, they will still be a top team in the West.
> 
> Francisco Elson and Najera can fill in as that backup centre without anything lost, and Kleiza will be a nice fit in that frontline. A little thin, but I think they'll be okay.


What do you mean by "top team"? Top 3? Playoffs? Playoff hunters? I think they're definitely in the echelon below the top teams in the West, on the same level as many of the teams out there and that would include teams like the Clippers, Warriors, Sonics, etc. So while I would see them as a playoff team, even after losing Nene, I would hardly consider them a top team. But there are a ton of games left to play.

Great test for them as they rematch against the Lakers, in the Staples center. I'm definitely predicting another loss.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

SkywalkerAC said:


> What do you mean by "top team"? Top 3? Playoffs? Playoff hunters? I think they're definitely in the echelon below the top teams in the West, on the same level as many of the teams out there and that would include teams like the Clippers, Warriors, Sonics, etc. So while I would see them as a playoff team, even after losing Nene, I would hardly consider them a top team. But there are a ton of games left to play.
> 
> Great test for them as they rematch against the Lakers, in the Staples center. I'm definitely predicting another loss.


By a top team I mean up there with the Spurs, Suns, Rockets, Mavericks.


----------



## butr

1-3, thanks Kobe.


----------



## madman

blowuptheraptors said:


> 1-3, thanks Kobe.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Noice...

Now hopefully some of the other western teams pick it up. Sacramento picked up a very important first win against Phoenix last night.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

And that's who's up next. 

Denver has a few days off to get their act together while Sacramento has Detroit at home the night before. 

Despite all that, I'd say it's a pretty even matchup. 

Go KINGS!!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Nice little article on Kmart:

http://www.denverpost.com/sports/ci_3196214


----------



## TRON

^


> "*I'm becoming a jump-shooter.* I don't like it. But that's what I have to do right now just to get through games," Martin said Tuesday, after being forced to skip practice and *rest his aching knee only one week into the grind of a long NBA season*.
> 
> "I'm not a finesse player, and I never will be. But that's the way I have to play right now."


Bad news for K-Mart, but obviously good for us!!!!


----------



## The_Notic

Here's a question for fellow Raptors supporters..
Say we dont make the playoffs this year, and end up with the 5th pick... and denver does decent and ends up with the 15-20th pick.. would u guys mind trading both picks for the #1 overall, or take a very decent prospect with 5, and a solid rotation guy with the other pick..??


----------



## shookem

can't answer that now, I'd have to wait and see how the draft looks,


----------



## crimedog

The_Notic said:


> Here's a question for fellow Raptors supporters..
> Say we dont make the playoffs this year, and end up with the 5th pick... and denver does decent and ends up with the 15-20th pick.. would u guys mind trading both picks for the #1 overall, or take a very decent prospect with 5, and a solid rotation guy with the other pick..??


can't get the 5th pick. lowest pick you can get with the worst record is 4th;-)

do we know what kind of protection is on the denver pick? i think we still want denver to make the playoffs if the pick is lotto protected, cause we need our talent now. ideal situation is the #1 pick and a 13-15 pick. then you go rudy gay, to be the potential co-franchise player with bosh, and a big...like the landlord. then you'd have mostly big college program players and a decent amount of depth...with a little international flair at the point. 

1-jose (spanish national team), roko (croation nt)
2- mo (MSU), graham (OSU)
3- Gay (UConn), Charlie V (UConn), Graham (OSU)
4- Bosh (GT), Charlie V (UConn), Shelden W (Duke)
5- Magloire (Kentucky), Shelden W (Duke)

that's my ideal 9 man rotation in 2007. if hoffa shows anything, he can be the 10th. Same goes for Bonner and Sow at 11 and 12. pick up a 3 point shooting combo guard in the 2nd round too.


----------



## charlz

SkywalkerAC said:


> Down with Denver! UP with our pick!


The bad news is - it is a George Karl Coached team (great season poor post season) does the Raps no good. Also Mello lost like 23 lbs over the summer and looks very good early on.


The good news is it is a George Karl team so it can implode at any time.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

crimedog said:


> can't get the 5th pick. lowest pick you can get with the worst record is 4th;-)
> 
> do we know what kind of protection is on the denver pick? i think we still want denver to make the playoffs if the pick is lotto protected, cause we need our talent now. ideal situation is the #1 pick and a 13-15 pick. then you go rudy gay, to be the potential co-franchise player with bosh, and a big...like the landlord. then you'd have mostly big college program players and a decent amount of depth...with a little international flair at the point.
> 
> 1-jose (spanish national team), roko (croation nt)
> 2- mo (MSU), graham (OSU)
> 3- Gay (UConn), Charlie V (UConn), Graham (OSU)
> 4- Bosh (GT), Charlie V (UConn), Shelden W (Duke)
> 5- Magloire (Kentucky), Shelden W (Duke)
> 
> that's my ideal 9 man rotation in 2007. if hoffa shows anything, he can be the 10th. Same goes for Bonner and Sow at 11 and 12. pick up a 3 point shooting combo guard in the 2nd round too.



He didn't say we got the 5th pick with the worst record. 

As for the Denver pick, it's top 5 protected.


----------



## TRON

Kinda OT:

I know it's really early in the season, but could the Denver pick end up being be better than the Clippers pick

I wonder if during negotiations of the VC trade, if Thorn was trying to retain the Clippers pick thinking that it would be a better pick than Denver's because everyone was thinking that obviously Denver would be the better team

The Clippers did get off to a good start last year before falling off, so it's too early to be predicting picks, but with the addition of a winning PG in Cassell and a great coach (Dunleavy) now in his second year with the club, combined with Denvers loss of Nene and other injury concerns...could Babcock have unwittingly got the more valuable pick?????


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Boy, Sacramento isn't looking like a playoff team so far. Denver gets that win and are now 2-3.

Kenyon's knee looked alright as he was still getting up to throw it down. Only had 11 and 7 though.

Camby looks like a vital cog for Karl's team. He's playing very well but we'll see how he holds up down the stretch. He did last year.

I thought this last game was in Arco but that'd be the next one on saturday. Kings will pull this one out.


----------



## speedythief

TRON said:


> Kinda OT:
> 
> I know it's really early in the season, but could the Denver pick end up being be better than the Clippers pick
> 
> I wonder if during negotiations of the VC trade, if Thorn was trying to retain the Clippers pick thinking that it would be a better pick than Denver's because everyone was thinking that obviously Denver would be the better team
> 
> The Clippers did get off to a good start last year before falling off, so it's too early to be predicting picks, but with the addition of a winning PG in Cassell and a great coach (Dunleavy) now in his second year with the club, combined with Denvers loss of Nene and other injury concerns...could Babcock have unwittingly got the more valuable pick?????


There was a rumour that the Clipps would trade for Pierce. How far back it stretches (past last summer) I don't know.

But I can't imagine Rob had an option because picking the Nuggets pick over the Clippers would be lunacy.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Clippers have the Hawks up next too. They've had a nice schedule to open with but they're looking like a good team. Maggette's back and he doesn't look too worse for wear. It really is a different Clippers team. They have a nice mix of youth and vets and it doesn't look like losing their pick to the Nets will hurt them at all.

What we really need though, is for the Timberwolves to come together. They had a promising win over the Lakers last night. They get a couple days off and then head to Colorado to face Melo and the Nugz. Big game.


----------



## crimedog

SkywalkerAC said:


> He didn't say we got the 5th pick with the worst record.
> 
> As for the Denver pick, it's top 5 protected.


i was joking. a little dig at how bad the raps have looked so far.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

crimedog said:


> i was joking. a little dig at how bad the raps have looked so far.



riiiiiight. gotcha.


----------



## speedythief

As he's _prone_ to do, Marcus Camby is playing right out of his mind these days, putting up 20/15 type games again and again.

In other news, Denver loses to an inconsistent Kings tonight, and K-Mart really doesn't make an impact.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

2 wins; 4 losses. Melo doesn't come through against the Kings this time. Up next: Twolves! Should be a great game.


----------



## shookem

they won last night against the Wolves, but it looks like Martin may be out a while. that front line is begining to look a little thin. :banana:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Damn Camby. Somebody has to lay the smack down on him. Tons of alley-oops last night from the Nugs last night, even without Kenyon.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Nugz have a real tough one against Dallas tonight.

Go Mavs.


----------



## butr

Dallas comes back to win. 3 and 4. However, NO/OK is coming up as well as NYK. Should get over .500 with that.


----------



## adhir1

how come Kenyon played today? i thought he was having surgery?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Starting to look like a losing record could win the Northwest. Hopefully Kirilenko and Boozer are back soon.


----------



## shookem

Utah 4 5 .444 -- 1-2 3-3 0-0 2-2 Lost 3 4-5 
Minnesota 3 4 .429 -- 3-1 0-3 1-2 3-4 Lost 2 3-4 
Portland 2 3 .400 -- 2-1 0-2 0-2 0-2 Lost 1 2-3 
Denver 3 5 .375 0.5 3-1 0-4 2-0 3-5 Lost 1 3-5 
Seattle 2 5 .286 1.0 1-1 1-4 1-0 1-2 Lost 1 2-5 


this whole division is a surprise. i call it the, 'don't bet your Upoints on this division,' division. i can never tell what these teams are going to do.

I gotta think Seattle will get better and not finish the season in last. I would also think that Utah can only get better as they get healthier.

but Denver? I still can't tell what kind of season their going to have, hopefully it's about the 9th pick in the draft bad :biggrin: lol. Seriously, i'd be really happy if it were 15-20, if we even keep the pick.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

You know what's crazy? Portland could actually win that division if Mcmillan can get that team to gel quickly enough. They've got the bigs, the guards, the coach, and the depth to get it done. They're probably too young and inexperienced but you never know. 

As for Denver vs New York- I wouldn't be so quick to bet on Denver. 2 in a row for the Knicks: could be figuring it out under LB.


----------



## JS03

Looks like Denver is gonna win tonight agiant the Hornets.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Minny has a tough game against the Wiz tonight (you can't beat me, cause I'M THE WIZ!). They really need to get going before they fall too far behind. Cmon KG, over the hill already?


----------



## The_Notic

Damn! They are now #1 in their division

Gawd their division is the atlantic of the west....


----------



## Divine Spammer

Camby's such a good player. 
One of the top 3 C's in the league, IMO.
If he wasn't such a fragile guy... 
Without him the Nugz don't stand a chance.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Damn Knicks.

My money is on the Nuggets winning their division but still having one of the worst playoff records, landing us with the 15th-18th pick. 

Seattle did win last night but were playing Portland. Bigman (Petro) development is going to be key in their season.

Expect teams like the Rockets to prevail as the season winds along.

Northwest definitely is the Atlantic of the West. Atlantic might be better though.

Melo is in way better shape than when he came in. I didn't think he was that athletic but he's getting way up on jams these days.

Nugz look like a 500 team to me.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Minnesota should get the win against Charlotte tonight (though you never know these days). 

Denver has to deal with a deep Memphis team that's off to a great start tomorrow.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Twolves beat Charlotte and now lead the division. They're my favourite to challenge Denver for the Northwest.

Memphis kept rolling against Utah. Let's hope they can keep it up against the Nugz.


----------



## butr

> DENVER’S BLUES: Oh, the troubles in Denver… prior to the season, the Nuggets were an odds on favorite to win their division, .500 basketball does not win the Northwest despite a dismal start for the division. There are several internal storylines that are clouding the Nuggets and a trade maybe the only way to help some of them. Kenyon Martin’s knee is a major setback, the hope was the off-season knee surgery would have cleaned up the issue, but now it seems K-Mart may need micro-fracture, which would sideline him for up 12 months, and put him out of the game plan for at least 16 months – the Nuggets are hopeful rest will help, but the pain he’s having does not go away. Nene is having his knee repaired this week, so his recovery will be deep into the summer, when he’ll try to get a contract extension. The Earl Watson situation gets weirder – he did not get off the bench in the first few games, now he’s seeing minutes – word was he was going to be traded on December 15th. George Karl has gotten odd in recent days, while on a road trip he told media, he didn’t know what to do, and maybe he needed to change the offense. General Manager Kiki Vandeweghe is seeking a new contract from the Nuggets and it does not look like Stan Kroenke will meet Kiki’s price, no rumors are surfacing that Kiki could be gone next summer --- not a good situation for the Nuggets, no wonder they are off to a shaky start. Wanna good one? A source close to the Nuggets said last week, when The Nuggets staff heard Stephon Marbury could be had, they joked maybe Steph would be a good fit in Denver.


www.hoopsworld.com


----------



## SkywalkerAC

On top of all that...they lose their first rounder next year :boohoo: :biggrin:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Denver gets Washington today after handling the Grizz. Should be a close game. Hopefully the Wiz can wear them down.

Carmelo is 4th in the NBA in dunks with 20. Gadzooks!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Another win for the Nuggets against a pretty good Washington team. Thankfully they play again tonight against Detroit.

One thing that's scaring me a bit is the possibility of Shawn Kemp signing on the cheap to bolster their frontcourt. If he's in as good of shape as it sounds like he is, he and Camby could be scary good together. George Karl's at the helm and I'm not sure if they had any kind of falling out in Seattle but I'd say they provide him with the best opportunity (to contribute on a winning team) and he's a good option if Kenyon is sidelined. Just a thought.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

And Minnesota keeping pace. Looking to go to 6 and 4 with a victory over the Hornets tonight.


----------



## butr

Detroit smoking Denver 89-60 in the 3rd.

:cheers:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Minnesota temporarily takes lead of the Northwest, pushing Denver down to 8th in the West. Kenyon is back playing but Camby's out? Anyone have a Marcus update? 

If the season ended today, I think we'd end up with the 20th pick.

Houston's falling WAY behind in the western conference. (OT but they were definitely a team I thought would finish better than Denver...and I'm starting to feel bad for them).

Denver gets New Jersey tomorrow, who have to play LA later tonight. I think Denver's the favourite there but at least VC is back in the lineup

Minnesota gets a couple of days off after beating the Cavs and then get to face the Clippers at home. Pretty even matchup there IMO.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Go...New Jersey? 

They sure aren't looking like a special team but I sure hope VC and the boys come through tonight. Ya gotta love mediocrity.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Yeah Nets. 

Melo down with a sprained ankle but Kenyon's back in the lineup. 

They get one day of rest and then go up against the Hornets, who are coming off a bad game. With Melo out and the Hornets playing decent ball, there's some chance they'll lose.

KG and the Wolves have a tough one at home against the Clips. I think they can take it though.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Karl suspended for two games.

GO HORNETS!!!!


----------



## Crossword

Damn man, sometimes it seems you're more passionate about the Nuggets losing than you are about the Raptors!


----------



## Marshall_42

HORNETS WIN!

They got got the Suns next in Phoenix, the Suns should win this game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Nuggets lose again with Camby having one of the biggest statistical nights of his career. Yeah Eddie House. Nuggets drop to 1 game below .500 and out of the current playoff rankings.

Is Karl suspended for another game? 

I think they have to play again tonight, against the surging Heat. Then Atlanta, then the Heat again. 

Minnesta wins again last night and move two games above .500. Sonics playing a little better and but have the Pacers up next.


----------



## shookem

Yes Denver does play again tonight versus Miami. Melo's back, but hopefully the Heat can still beat them down hard.

As of today, the Nuggs are not in the playoffs.....

The Wolves are off, but the Hornets have a tough game in Dallas, as always I'm hoping for a huge night from David West (the pick in my fantasy pool that's making me look smarter then I am!).


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Denver wins one to get back to .500.

Minnesota has Utah tonight to continue building their lead (or let the Jazz creep closer to the Nugz).

Nuggets have Atlanta up next so will likely get the win. Hawks will be hungry though. Heat after that.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Nugz take Hawks and go one game above .500

Minnesota should continue winning against Portland tonight.


----------



## AirJordan™

Cmon Nuggets you guys better make the playoffs this year.


----------



## billfindlay10

AirJordan™ said:


> Cmon Nuggets you guys better make the playoffs this year.


Did you forget the word " NOT " in there some place? Why would you want them to make the playoffs this year? The Denver pick is not lottery protected...so if they end the year just out of the playoffs, we get a 12-14 pick.


----------



## AirJordan™

billfindlay10 said:


> Did you forget the word " NOT " in there some place? Why would you want them to make the playoffs this year? The Denver pick is not lottery protected...so if they end the year just out of the playoffs, we get a 12-14 pick.


I know that, I made a bet with this kid at my school, he hates the Nuggets and if they make the playoffs this year, im gettin $75.


----------



## 77AJ

Since you Raptors fans have adopted the Nuggets this season so to speak. :raised_ey 

I'm inviting all Raptors fans to start joining myself and other Nuggets fans in the Nuggets forum for game threads. I realize you wan't the Nuggets to lose, but never the less please post in the Nuggets forum about the games. Besides your watching the Nuggets anyways. I like getting outside perspective on my favorite team as well. Hope to see you there for the Next Heat game. :cheers: 

Just follow the link for the up coming Nuggets/Heat game thread.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=222900

See ya there.


----------



## Timmons

SkywalkerAC said:


> Damn Camby. *Somebody has to lay the smack down on him*. Tons of alley-oops last night from the Nugs last night, even without Kenyon.



This is a very pathetic thread. Rooting for people to get injured (KMart) and applauding when they do (Nene)? That's messed up. :evil: 


And all of this is just so the Raptors can get a draft pick that probably wont pan out or will get traded before he is any good. Funny.

Nuggets are definitely having injury woes and need time to get their pieces in order, but I'll be visiting this thread throughout the season to support my team and hopefully the Nuggets can make the finals out of pure spite to this thread and net the Raps one of the last picks in the draft.

I'm actually getting familiar with Chris Bosh finally, Mike James, and Charlie Villenueva (sp?) and hoping my man Jalen Rose (former Nugget) can help that team in Toronto out. But even for a stupid thing like a draft pick I would not resort to wishing/hoping that players careers be placed in jeopardy. :eek8: See ya around Skywalker (??) :boxing:


----------



## Divine Spammer

^
He has a point.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> This is a very pathetic thread. Rooting for people to get injured (KMart) and applauding when they do (Nene)? That's messed up. :evil:
> 
> 
> And all of this is just so the Raptors can get a draft pick that probably wont pan out or will get traded before he is any good. Funny.
> 
> Nuggets are definitely having injury woes and need time to get their pieces in order, but I'll be visiting this thread throughout the season to support my team and hopefully the Nuggets can make the finals out of pure spite to this thread and net the Raps one of the last picks in the draft.
> 
> I'm actually getting familiar with Chris Bosh finally, Mike James, and Charlie Villenueva (sp?) and hoping my man Jalen Rose (former Nugget) can help that team in Toronto out. But even for a stupid thing like a draft pick I would not resort to wishing/hoping that players careers be placed in jeopardy. :eek8: See ya around Skywalker (??) :boxing:



That's cool. I wouldn't like seeing teams of other fans hoping that one of our guys gets injured but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen. It's human nature. If the Nuggets struggle, our team gets rewarded. That's just the way it is. I actually like the Nuggets because they're an exciting team but owning their upcoming draft pick obviously shifts our preferences of how we'd like them to play. 

If Camby gets injured, something we as Raptors fans have experience with, the chances of us getting an impact player with that pick goes up enormously. I like seeing him playing at such a high level but and it would be a shame if he got seriously injured but you're damn right I want the guy to get worn down as the season progresses. 

I'm sorry if you don't like a different team getting your draft pick; I'd be extremely frustrated were the roles reversed. 

The upcoming draft is hugely important for our franchise and the Denver pick is a big part of that. They came into the season as the favourites for the division title and many figured them to win over 50 games. You'll have to forgive us if we get excited about the possibility of getting a lottery pick here, it is basically half of our return on Vince Carter after all. As for its worth, wouldn't you love to have it back?

Feel free to follow along with this thread- the more the merrier. 

Nugz get the Heat again tonight and god I hope they lose.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

low scoring first half in Miami. Nuggets up by three with about three minutes left in the first half.

Elsewhere VC is going off in the first half with 21 points.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Man Melo gets a lot of dunks.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Melo and Wade going at it. Good matchup. One point game...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Oh well, can't lose them all.


----------



## Timmons

> *SkywalkerAC* That's cool. *I wouldn't like seeing teams of other fans hoping that one of our guys gets injured but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen*.


I'm sorry but I just don't understand this at all. I never root for anyone to get injured. That is a very odd way to think. I enjoy the game of basketball and pretty much every team, I would never wish injuries on anyone. 




> If Camby gets injured, something we as Raptors fans have experience with, the chances of us getting an impact player with that pick goes up enormously. I like seeing him playing at such a high level but and it would be a shame if he got seriously injured but *you're damn right I want the guy to get worn down as the season progresses.*


Yeah I understand how the Nuggets poor play could help the Raptors. I just don't like the way this particular thread is going about it...wishing guys to get hurt and applauding the fact that a dynamic player like Kenyon Martin, and not to mention a good man and father, might be out for 12-16 months if he faces serious knee surgury. That's total bush league. :banana: 



> I'm sorry if you don't like a different team getting your draft pick; I'd be extremely frustrated were the roles reversed.


I could care less about the draft pick. Denver traded that pick away to get Kenyon and it's long gone. Plus the fact that the pick is not going to be a lottery pick makes it that much more worthless. In addition the Nuggets best player is only 21 years-old so he's basically a rookie every year anyway. I'd trade that draft pick 10 times out of 10 for a crack at the playoffs anyway. Plus with Kleiza and Hodge on board Denver is pretty well set with youth. So developing a middle of the pack rookie next season is not a pressing issue in Denver. 



> The upcoming draft is hugely important for our franchise and the Denver pick is a big part of that. They came into the season as the favourites for the division title and many figured them to win over 50 games. *You'll have to forgive us if we get excited about the possibility of getting a lottery pick here*, it is basically half of our return on Vince Carter after all. As for its worth, wouldn't you love to have it back?


The upcoming draft is not as important for the Raptors as you may think. With Chris Bosh and Chuck V. being so young, developing those two players is the most important aspect the Raptors face. Yes, getting quality guys to compliment those two is vastly important, but not totally dependant on Denver's season imo.
The possibility of Toronto turning Denver's pick into a lotto pick is realistic with an injury to Camby and the continued absence of Martin, but Denver may be on the verge of making a trade after the 15th for a shooter and Melo is looking better each night.





> Nugz get the Heat again tonight and god I hope they lose.


Well sorry the Nuggets disappointed tonight. Melo came within 1-point of surpassing his career high with 40 points tonight (41 is his high). Denver pulls out a nail-biter with a 100-92 win on the road!

Nuggets move to 11-9 :clap: 

Next up: Orlando tomorrow late afternoon in Denver...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> I'm sorry but I just don't understand this at all. I never root for anyone to get injured. That is a very odd way to think. I enjoy the game of basketball and pretty much every team, I would never wish injuries on anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I understand how the Nuggets poor play could help the Raptors. I just don't like the way this particular thread is going about it...wishing guys to get hurt and applauding the fact that a dynamic player like Kenyon Martin, and not to mention a good man and father, might be out for 12-16 months if he faces serious knee surgury. That's total bush league. :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about the draft pick. Denver traded that pick away to get Kenyon and it's long gone. Plus the fact that the pick is not going to be a lottery pick makes it that much more worthless. In addition the Nuggets best player is only 21 years-old so he's basically a rookie every year anyway. I'd trade that draft pick 10 times out of 10 for a crack at the playoffs anyway. Plus with Kleiza and Hodge on board Denver is pretty well set with youth. So developing a middle of the pack rookie next season is not a pressing issue in Denver.
> 
> 
> 
> The upcoming draft is not as important for the Raptors as you may think. With Chris Bosh and Chuck V. being so young, developing those two players is the most important aspect the Raptors face. Yes, getting quality guys to compliment those two is vastly important, but not totally dependant on Denver's season imo.
> The possibility of Toronto turning Denver's pick into a lotto pick is realistic with an injury to Camby and the continued absence of Martin, but Denver may be on the verge of making a trade after the 15th for a shooter and Melo is looking better each night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sorry the Nuggets disappointed tonight. Melo came within 1-point of surpassing his career high with 40 points tonight (41 is his high). Denver pulls out a nail-biter with a 100-92 win on the road!
> 
> Nuggets move to 11-9 :clap:
> 
> Next up: Orlando tomorrow late afternoon in Denver...


Yeah. I know it doesn't look good-- we aren't pure evil necessarily but we are greedy little humans. Injuries and man-games lost to injuries are part of the NBA game: they happen night in and night out. Hoping that someone gets injured is mean-spirited but the mean-spirit is often alive and well when it comes to sports fandom. I'm not really a hater- I don't really hate players or teams- but I do love my team, the Raptors, and am not ashamed of hoping that another team might suffer so that we might prosper. 

Are we despicable? Sure, maybe we are a little at times. Are we doing anything wrong by putting our cruel fantasies into writing? Of course not. 

Kudos on the win last night. The Wade/Melo battle must have been fun to watch and your boy came out on top.

Good luck against Orlando. Camby's going to have his hands full with Howard.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

And thankfully the Sonics and Lakers kept pace.


----------



## Timmons

SkywalkerAC said:


> Are we despicable? Sure, maybe we are a little at times. Are we doing anything wrong by putting our cruel fantasies into writing? Of course not.
> 
> Kudos on the win last night. The Wade/Melo battle must have been fun to watch and your boy came out on top.
> 
> Good luck against Orlando. Camby's going to have his hands full with Howard.


 :cheers: 

I like getting my blood boiled by this thread! I just hope the Nuggets don't disappoint! :argue: :bsmile:


----------



## NugzFan

SkywalkerAC said:


> And thankfully the Sonics and Lakers kept pace.


they are not the teams we have to worry about.


----------



## butr

Oh please keep telling us how to build this team.

Hopefully ORL can actually win a game tonight.


----------



## Timmons

blowuptheraptors said:


> Oh please keep telling us how to build this team.
> 
> Hopefully ORL can actually win a game tonight.



? :whoknows:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

NugzFan said:


> they are not the teams we have to worry about.


But we're hoping they are. :biggrin:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Orlando up by 10 with 3:30 left in the 3rd.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Orlando wins by 11. Bobcats up next for the Nugz.


----------



## master8492

Wow Orlando beating the Nuggets! nice win


----------



## butr

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> The upcoming draft is not as important for the Raptors as you may think. With Chris Bosh and Chuck V. being so young, developing those two players is the most important aspect the Raptors face. Yes, getting quality guys to compliment those two is vastly important, but not totally dependant on Denver's season imo.


Every asset is important.


----------



## Ballyhoo

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> The upcoming draft is not as important for the Raptors as you may think.


A top 3 pick is incredibly important, even in a weak draft year.


----------



## Natedagreat12

as a nuggets fan i am greaty surpirsed there is a thread like this (searching through different NBA teams is a positive) I am happy. I will look at this thread more closely


----------



## [email protected]

camby goes down, my fantasy team is screwed


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Perhaps just as important as a Nuggets loss is a Twolves win. 

Safe to say this has become the best Nuggets thread on the boards?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Twolves take on the Sixers tonight. Should be a good litmus test of whether they're back to being a real good team.

Are the Nugz going to bring in Kemp or make a trade or what? Move Watson and Lenard? Who wants Voshon at this point (when Latrell is left unsigned)?

Hopefully the Bobcats come out hard (and fully healthy) against the Nugz after losing to our boys.


----------



## Timmons

Ballyhoo said:


> A top 3 pick is incredibly important, even in a weak draft year.


Dare I say Darko Milicic? :biggrin: Or Sam Bowie? :biggrin: 

The Denver pick is not going to be a Top 3, especially since it's protected. That's all I was saying when I talk about the Raptors upcoming draft.

I feel the Raptor's pain because I have been rooting for the Redskins to have another poor season since the Broncos own their first round pick, but injuries? NO. Plus 1st Rounders in the NFL are 20 times more important than in the NBA. 

Chris Bosh is dominating for my fantasy team along with "Fragile" Camby! :clap:


----------



## 77AJ

SkywalkerAC said:


> Perhaps just as important as a Nuggets loss is a Twolves win.
> 
> Safe to say this has become the best Nuggets thread on the boards?


Seems like we rate threads a lot differently.

I don't rate how good threads are by the number of posts, but rather the content in the threads. 

So IMO there is no way this is the best Nuggets thread on the boards.


----------



## Crossword

23AJ said:


> Seems like we rate threads a lot differently.
> 
> I don't rate how good threads are by the number of posts, but rather the content in the threads.
> 
> So IMO there is no way this is the best Nuggets thread on the boards.


 He kids, he kids... don't sweat it.

Anyway, the Nuggets play the Bobcats tonight, and unless Charlotte can turn things around in time for the game, having lost 7 in a row, it looks like the Nuggets will come away with a victory here.


----------



## shookem

gawd, i just wish someone in that division would step up.

the Nuggs, Jazz and Sonics are all basically playing .500 ball (all 5-5 in their last ten). Denver better start to produce or else the Sonics may over take them by X-Mas.

All in all, the Nuggs are currently 9th in the West, so either JJ is going to have to slip or Denver is going to have to lose another star player. lol jk


----------



## shookem

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Plus 1st Rounders in the NFL are 20 times more important than in the NBA.



i think you have it the other way around. if for no other reason then the NFL has what? four more rounds then the NBA?

the greatest QB of the last five years didn't need a first round selection to get three super bowl rings!

Go Pats!


----------



## madman

so which pick is going to cleveland? i am seriously confused by that one


----------



## shookem

the Cavs get our pick if we make the playoffs this year or next, after that it's their pick no matter how we do....i think


----------



## changv10

Just to add more confusion, the pick was traded from the cavs to the bobcats ... so its the bobcats pick. And its not wether we make the playoffs or not ... although the statement does work, it actually is position protected ... lottery protected this year and next ... i think it may be unprotected after that.


----------



## adhir1

^^^^ that [pick is heavily protected until 2009, at which point it becomes unprotected...thats if you takling about the pick that got us lamond murray


----------



## butr

Denver is no longer in the playoffs at this point with LAL bumping them out. Houston is healthier. Denver will have some problems. Yay.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

> Plus 1st Rounders in the NFL are 20 times more important than in the NBA.


That might be the most inaccurate statement in the history of message boards. Wow.... just wow.


----------



## shookem

JuniorNoboa said:


> That might be the most inaccurate statement in the history of message boards. Wow.... just wow.


That's what I was thinking. I had to actually think about it for a second it was so increadablly inaccurate.


----------



## Timmons

JuniorNoboa said:


> That might be the most inaccurate statement in the history of message boards. Wow.... just wow.


The NBA is composed of just 2 Rounds. Yeah everybody is selected in the 1st round in the NBA, but I'm talking about value, not selection of players. 

In the NFL 1st Round picks are incredibly more valuable than in the NBA. Try to package two first rounders in the NBA for the #1 overall and then try to do it in the NFL and see how much futher along you get.

Of course the NFL has 7 rounds not to mention the supplemental draft and all the undrafted stars, but from a GM standpoint 1st Rounder hold more weight in the NFL than in the NBA, and if you doubt that than ??? Or how else can you explain teams tossing in 1st Round picks in the NBA like nothing, but the picks are much guarded in the NFL. 

What is this amateur hour on the Raptors page? Or do you guys just watch too much CFL not to know the importance of America's real past time?


----------



## shookem

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> The NBA is composed of just 2 Rounds. Yeah everybody is selected in the 1st round in the NBA, but I'm talking about value, not selection of players.
> 
> In the NFL 1st Round picks are incredibly more valuable than in the NBA. Try to package two first rounders in the NBA for the #1 overall and then try to do it in the NFL and see how much futher along you get.
> 
> Of course the NFL has 7 rounds not to mention the supplemental draft and all the undrafted stars, but from a GM standpoint 1st Rounder hold more weight in the NFL than in the NBA, and if you doubt that than ??? Or how else can you explain teams tossing in 1st Round picks in the NBA like nothing, but the picks are much guarded in the NFL.
> 
> What is this amateur hour on the Raptors page? Or do you guys just watch too much CFL not to know the importance of America's real past time?


How many NFL players drafted in the first round make the final rosters in their first year?
How many superstars come out of the first round of the NFL draft versus the NBA?
Since you've demostrated zero ability to do any research yourself, I'll help you out, that is if you don't mind getting help from an 'amateur', lol.

Take a look here: 

Now look here: 

I can explain NFL GM's guarding their #1 picks bu saying football teams have larger rosters then basketball teams, thus a greater need for a larger influx of players (thus all the drafts). 
Also the average career length is shorter in the NFL then in the NBA. Add to that salary cap issues and such and you have a pretty clear idea.

How many first round NFL picks are still in the league after their rookie contracts compared to the NBA? yeah, I thought so, gotcha sucker!


----------



## Timmons

> *shookem* How many NFL players drafted in the first round make the final rosters in their first year?
> How many superstars come out of the first round of the NFL draft versus the NBA?
> Since you've demostrated zero ability to do any research yourself, I'll help you out


Again you miss my point. I'm not talking about quality of players or any of that. I'm talking from a GM standpoint. Again try to take two NBA first round picks and deal up in the draft versus doing that same thing in the NFL. That's all I'm saying. It doesn't matter about rounds 2-7 in the NFL. Only having 2 rounds in the NBA makes draft picks very important and basically all the stars come out of the 1st Round yeah, I already agreed with that and know that. But the value is higher in the NFL on 1st Rounder than in the NBA (no matter how the player selected turns out.)




> How many first round NFL picks are still in the league after their rookie contracts compared to the NBA? yeah, I thought so, gotcha sucker!


Got what? You completely missed my point.

But really what is this the NFL/NBA forum? We'd better get back to the subject at hand and that's the Nuggets losing, which they again failed to do last night! 

Nuggets 101 
Bobcats 85

Melo sets new Career High with 42 last night! :rock: 

Seattle and Minnesota both lose, Nuggets gain ground on T-Wolves! :banana:


----------



## Ballyhoo

Early first round picks are more valuable in the NBA, late first round picks are more valuable in the NFL. Late 1sts in the NFL usually start right away, and often become stars. Late 1sts in the NBA are roleplayers or busts the 90% of the time.


----------



## shookem

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Again you miss my point. I'm not talking about quality of players or any of that. I'm talking from a GM standpoint. Again try to take two NBA first round picks and deal up in the draft versus doing that same thing in the NFL. That's all I'm saying. It doesn't matter about rounds 2-7 in the NFL. Only having 2 rounds in the NBA makes draft picks very important and basically all the stars come out of the 1st Round yeah, I already agreed with that and know that. But the value is higher in the NFL on 1st Rounder than in the NBA (no matter how the player selected turns out.)



Do up a poll if you want....."What picks are more valuable? The first round of the NBA or the first round of the NFL"

we see what people think.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Melo's really picking it up.

Twolves lose at the buzzer.

Kenyon still getting up for some ferocious dunks.

Did Boykins' iron man run end?

Who's up next for the Nugz?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Ooh, Melo has to visit an angry Lebron tomorrow. Somehow I don't think he'll be coming out on top in this one.


----------



## Timmons

SkywalkerAC said:


> Ooh, Melo has to visit an angry Lebron tomorrow. Somehow I don't think he'll be coming out on top in this one.


Hopefully it'll be a great game and Denver can keep the Cavs cold.

Come post on Nuggets board during the game...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=224591


----------



## Crossword

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Come post on Nuggets board during the game...
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=224591


I'm sure he's eager to do that after reading your sig, LOL.


----------



## Timmons

shookem said:


> Do up a poll if you want....."What picks are more valuable? The first round of the NBA or the first round of the NFL"
> 
> we see what people think.


I'm guessing that on a b-ball site it'll be b-ball. Most will argue the amount of rounds and that the NFL has more.

But I'm only talking about from a GM standpoint. I'll put it in the General forum and we'll see the landslide in your favor... :cheers:


----------



## Timmons

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I'm sure he's eager to do that after reading your sig, LOL.


Gotta keep the love going man! He's spewing at the mouth for my team to get hurt and have a bad season! Hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## darth-horax

rooting for injuries is classless in every sense of the word.


----------



## Crossword

We don't really root _for_ injuries, we're just happy when they happen.


----------



## nbanoitall

Lovely thread, I could say your classless or even mean. But why go there. You know that and its obvious. Rooting for players to get injured. I can definitely see benefits from injury. But I dont get my jollies off by a guy going down. Even Tim Duncan last year before when I knew the Spurs were playing the nuggets in round one. I think you guys got "turned on" by the fact that Nene went down. Thats lame.

So I suppose pathetic would be the word of choice. You notice in the Nugget Room, we tend to worry about our situation. How can our team play better and build around Melo, and how can we acquire a shooting guard etc. Not how can minnesota do bad so we can clinch the division. We arent making a thread about Minnesota and hoping Garnett will go down. We already know that this is Melo's team, and he will get us into the playoffs. Its going to happen people, so you might as well deal with it. 

Comparing Bosh to Melo is laughable. Melo was on a team full of nobodies. Guys like Camby had been injured the whole year before, and our best player signed as a free agent with the orlando magic. Everyone picked guys like Lebron James to lead their team to the playoffs. The nuggets were supposed to suck. Melo being the winner that he is wouldnt let that happen. He had clutch performances down the stretch (example against portland) to carry the nuggets into the playoffs. You put Melo with Charlie, and Mo Pete, Rose, Mike James etc etc, and you can damn sure bet they make the eastern conference playoffs.

You can analyze what i say, dissect it, even get pissed off about it, but you cant change it. What has Lebron or Bosh been able to do? Carmelo has exceeded expections with his ability to get his team into the playoffs from year one.

editing over a moderator is an automatic suspension. i'll let you skate because you didn't rehash what was edited in the first place. please do not edit over a moderator again. speedy.


----------



## speedythief

Denver has an easy road swing ahead, starting in Cleveland tonight, and heading to Jersey and Hotlanta. Then they get Washington and Houston at home.

Could be a 5-0 stretch for them. Hopefully not.


----------



## ballocks

man, they've been playing well- at least in relation to how i thought they'd be playing. melo's been a machine. it's actually been a pleasure to watch him carry his team in that way, even if it _has_ been at our expense.

they don't seem to have many "nights off", and they'd definitely have their excuses. they're a better team than i thought they'd be.

peace


----------



## shookem

ballocks said:


> man, they've been playing well- at least in relation to how i thought they'd be playing. melo's been a machine. it's actually been a pleasure to watch him carry his team in that way, even if it _has_ been at our expense.
> 
> they don't seem to have many "nights off", and they'd definitely have their excuses. they're a better team than i thought they'd be.
> 
> peace


I think coach Karl deserves a lot of that credit


----------



## Kuskid

Rhubarb said:


> Give us one that counts. Melo would be nice


Pathetic. Rather than just root for your team to pick it up and start playing better, you hope for one of the league's top young talents to get hurt, so you can get a better draft pick in a weak class? You don't see us over at the Nuggets board crossing our fingers for KG to break his leg or something. Outstanding morals at work here.



MjM2xtreme said:


> Yea the pick is top-5 protected which is why i dont want the nuggets to suck too bad. Just suck enough to be a 6-10 lottery pick.


Cute.



shookem said:


> I think coach Karl deserves a lot of that credit


I think Carmelo Anthony deserves a lot of that credit. 19.0 PPG in losses, 27.1 in wins. When he plays well, we win. Look for him to be playing like that a lot this year. Karl's helped him become a better player, but isn't that kind of the point of coaching? 

But the reason I'm even here- we're going to win the division this year, and get the 3 seed, sorry if you feel differently. Good luck with your low first rounder, and I genuinely hope you don't get hit by the injury bug, too. It sucks. CB4 and Chucky V are going to be great players. Peace.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Kuskid said:


> Pathetic. Rather than just root for your team to pick it up and start playing better, you hope for one of the league's top young talents to get hurt, so you can get a better draft pick in a weak class? You don't see us over at the Nuggets board crossing our fingers for KG to break his leg or something. Outstanding morals at work here.
> 
> 
> Cute.
> 
> 
> I think Carmelo Anthony deserves a lot of that credit. 19.0 PPG in losses, 27.1 in wins. When he plays well, we win. Look for him to be playing like that a lot this year. Karl's helped him become a better player, but isn't that kind of the point of coaching?
> 
> But the reason I'm even here- we're going to win the division this year, and get the 3 seed, sorry if you feel differently. Good luck with your low first rounder, and I genuinely hope you don't get hit by the injury bug, too. It sucks. CB4 and Chucky V are going to be great players. Peace.


You do realize that even if you win the division, the pick is based on record. The pick isn't going to be be that low. In fact, even if you win your division I'd wager it will still be in the teens.

We've had our share of injury bugs and yes, it does suck. We're used to people laughing in our faces our our lone superstar went down to the floor and doesn't get back up so I guess we've developed a tougher skin. Plus we're not looking to win now... and you are. Good luck with all that. Looks like you're developing a one man team akin to the one we used to have.

Bottom line, deal with it. You've had some injuries and we're happy about them. We hope you lose. We thought you were going to win over 50 games and now we don't. Nene will be back playing, it's not like his career is over. So stop crying, and play ball.


----------



## 77AJ

SkywalkerAC said:


> You do realize that even if you win the division, the pick is based on record. The pick isn't going to be be that low. In fact, even if you win your division I'd wager it will still be in the teens.
> 
> We've had our share of injury bugs and yes, it does suck. We're used to people laughing in our faces our our lone superstar went down to the floor and doesn't get back up so I guess we've developed a tougher skin. Plus we're not looking to win now... and you are. Good luck with all that. Looks like you're developing a one man team akin to the one we used to have.
> 
> Bottom line, deal with it. You've had some injuries and we're happy about them. We hope you lose. We thought you were going to win over 50 games and now we don't. Nene will be back playing, it's not like his career is over. So stop crying, and play ball.


I'm not to comfortable by the way skywalker talks to other posters and trys to justify rooting for players on the Nuggets to be injured because the Raptors have had bad luck in the past.

More importantly you don't see any Nuggets fans carrying on about how we hope the Raptors lose all their young players to injuries.


----------



## speedythief

^ Because the Nuggets have nothing to gain by Raptors injuries.

The Raptors could gain a lot by the Nuggets doing poorly.


I'm surprised by the Denver-based response in this thread. If anthing you should be reading an affirmation that your team is good--otherwise why else would we resort to hoping for injuries, as some of us are? Clearly you're too good to lose a lot of games as a unit.

Call it classless if you want. Clearly it is. But it's not like there isn't a reason for Raptors fans to hope you do badly. And it has nothing to do with a dislike for your team or players.


----------



## butr

Don't take this personally. If we had San Antonio's pick I would hope for injuries to better the pick. This has everything to do with the Raps benefit not any real hatred.

If the roles were reversed, would you not hope that the team whose pick you held would finish as low as possible helping your team's cause. If you don't you're not really a fan of your team.


----------



## speedythief

Camby has a strained finger.

Nuggets lose to Cavs.


----------



## Timmons

SkywalkerAC said:


> Ooh, Melo has to visit an angry Lebron tomorrow. Somehow I don't think he'll be coming out on top in this one.


Melo looked like trash and LeBron was the only reason his team won. Cavs 94-85.

Camby was out with an injury. I'm sure many of you Raptor fans will probably pop open some Champaigne, riot in the streets of Toronto, turn over a car or two, set fire in the night sky, get drunk, and probably wake up and be behind bars not knowing what actually happened. 

Well don't go totally nuts...Camby has a sprained finger. If he woulda played Denver would have gotten the W, oh well.

Good news...Minnesota lost at the buzzer again, this time against the Spurs 90-88, Hudson missed badly at the buzzer to tie it up... :biggrin: Only posting T-Wolves score because I know ya'll probably would have cranked up the ZZ Top and 'rocked out' if Minny would have gained a game on Denver.


----------



## speedythief

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Melo looked like trash and LeBron was the only reason his team won. Cavs 94-85.
> 
> Camby was out with an injury. I'm sure many of you Raptor fans will probably pop open some Champaigne, riot in the streets of Toronto, turn over a car or two, set fire in the night sky, get drunk, and probably wake up and be behind bars not knowing what actually happened.
> 
> Well don't go totally nuts...Camby has a sprained finger. If he woulda played Denver would have gotten the W, oh well.
> 
> Good news...Minnesota lost at the buzzer again, this time against the Spurs 90-88, Hudson missed badly at the buzzer to tie it up... :biggrin: Only posting T-Wolves score because I know ya'll probably would have cranked up the ZZ Top and 'rocked out' if Minny would have gained a game on Denver.


We don't rock out to ZZ Top. We rock out to Rush. That's just how we are.

And again, I don't care if the team stays healthy all year as long as they lose a lot. People are just hoping for injuries because they know a healthy Nuggets team is a very good one.


----------



## Timmons

speedythief said:


> *I'm surprised by the Denver-based response in this thread*. If anthing you should be reading an affirmation that your team is good--otherwise why else would we resort to hoping for injuries, as some of us are? Clearly you're too good to lose a lot of games as a unit.
> 
> *Call it classless if you want. Clearly it is*.


How could you the mod be suprised by the response? This thread is dedicated to Nuggets players getting injured and doing poorly. With the various cheerleading posts of Nuggets injuries that Nugget posters have highlighted and discussed here I'm not suprised at all.

Nuggets posters as stated have not been rooting for a KG or Ray Allen injury to ensure our teams fortune. The Raptors posters are. Clearly Denver posters are defending their team and their fan perspectives. The Nugget posters here are opposed to rooting for injuries...

Yeah, it'll be called classless. Even you admit it's classless. So why call a red dog...green?


----------



## Timmons

SkywalkerAC said:


> Looks like (Denver is) developing a one man team akin to the one (Toronto) used to have.


Uh....what? 

Forgetting that Camby is leading the league in rebounding? And is again a canidate for Defensive MVP, not to mention his offense has been carrying the team in a lot of games and situations?

There is also Miller, Boykins, KMart, and Greg Buckner is coming on. 

One man team? You must have Denver mistaken with some other squad. The thing Melo needs is another top flight scorer like himself so he doesn't have to put up 40. 

But come on 13/18 shooting for 42 points is nowhere near the number of shots guys like Wade, Kobe, Iverson, and TMac take. Melo is efficient... :greatjob:


----------



## nbanoitall

nbanoitall said:


> editing over a moderator is an automatic suspension. i'll let you skate because you didn't rehash what was edited in the first place. please do not edit over a moderator again. speedy.


your right i didnt put back what was in there, and am cool with you doing your job, but if you want to make a point outside of the editing or anything i did that was against the rules, id appreciate you do it in your own post not mine


----------



## shookem

As of today the Nuggs are only one game outta first place, but in the 9th spot overall in the West.

Go T-Wolves! Go Sonics! Go Jazz?!

Next game in NJ. The Nets have lost three straight and should be primed to come out and win one at home.


----------



## Crossword

I don't get what's so ****ing hard to comprehend.

The Raptors have the Nuggets' first round pick in 2006. The Raptors, being a rebuilding team, would like to have the highest picks they can possibly get. Every team's draft position is based on how many games they win and lose. The more games they lose, the higher their draft pick. Since Raptors fans would like a high draft pick and the Raptors own the Nuggets draft pick, Raptors fans would like the Nuggets to lose as many games as possible, so that the Raptors get a higher draft pick from the Nuggets.

It's simple mathematics. Actually, there's no math to it. It's all *common sense*, people.

Now, the fact of the matter is that the more injuries the Nuggets encounter, the higher their chances of losing more games. As Raptors fans, we know this. In 2002-03, the Raptors set the league record for most man-games lost to injury. It sucks, we know, but that's life. We sucked it up and dealt with it, and it got us a high draft pick as a result.

We don't hate the Nuggets. Most people here couldn't care less about the Nuggets. Personally, I'm actually a fan of the Nuggets and even have a Melo Anthony jersey and a Nuggets t-shirt. Ask NugzFan, back in the day it was him and I defending Kiki and the Nuggets moves on the NBA board. At the same time, I'm a much bigger Raptors fan, so I've had to put my allegiance with the Nuggets aside because of the fact that we now have your pick.

This thread concerns us because we have your pick, and if you can't see that, then maybe you shouldn't be making ignorant posts as to why this thread exists.


----------



## Timmons

Budweiser_Boy said:


> This thread concerns us because we have your pick, and if you can't see that, then maybe you shouldn't be making *ignorant* posts as to why this thread exists.


 :laugh: I think all Nuggets fans on BBB that are posting in this thread completely understand the benefit to the Raptors if the Nugs do poor, but are just defending their team and the viewpoint that rooting for and celebrating injuries is not what the Nugget posters on BBB see as a good thing.

Ignorant? Huh...nice mod response.


----------



## Benis007

Watched the Nugs-Cavs last night on TNT. Melo was definately not feeling it. I saw a lot of great things from Elson though, I was impressed.


----------



## Crossword

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> :laugh: I think all Nuggets fans on BBB that are posting in this thread completely understand the benefit to the Raptors if the Nugs do poor, but are just defending their team and the viewpoint that rooting for and celebrating injuries is not what the Nugget posters on BBB see as a good thing.
> 
> Ignorant? Huh...nice mod response.


*ig·no·rant* _adj._ Unaware or uninformed.

How many times in this thread, have Nuggets fans missed the point of the thread. This thread isn't directly about the Nuggets getting injured, or us hating the Nuggets. I've read numerous posts in this thread calling us out, saying we have nothing better to do than wish bad luck on the Nuggets. Tell me, how is that not ignorant? How is that not missing the point? Furthermore, what does my mod status, or speedy's, have to do with anything? We're the same as any other poster here, we stick up for our team and we stick up for our fans.


----------



## butr

I agree with you Bud. Funny though, I called someone an ignoramus in the soccer forum and my post got edited as if I were swearing or something. Ignorance of ignorance.

:nonono:


----------



## Timmons

My bad Raptor fans.

Go on with your thread. I'm done with it.

I am going to take my ignorant thoughts elsewhere.

I can hear the ZZ Top now...


----------



## Crossword

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> My bad Raptor fans.
> 
> Go on with your thread. I'm done with it.
> 
> I am going to take my ignorant thoughts elsewhere.
> 
> I can hear the ZZ Top now...


 It's funny, you can't even make a four line post without spewing ignorance.


----------



## shookem

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> My bad Raptor fans.
> 
> Go on with your thread. I'm done with it.
> 
> I am going to take my ignorant thoughts elsewhere.
> 
> I can hear the ZZ Top now...


This one is for you Toby:

"She's got legs, she knows how to use them.
She never begs, she knows how to choose them.
She's holdin' legs wonderin' how to feel them.
Would you get behind them if you could only find them?
She's my baby, she's my baby,
yeah, it's alright."


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I think the Nugz will have trouble with a desperate New Jersey team on this back-to-back. 

Minnesota have been losing close games of late. KG showing signs of regaining MVP form though.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Denver down 14-4 to start the game. Go Vince!


----------



## Crossword

SkywalkerAC said:


> Denver down 14-4 to start the game. Go Vince!


 Hey, why can't the Nets win without Vince doing good?


----------



## Kuskid

Sigh, last post in here. Every Nuggets fan that posted in here is aware of the situation with the pick, don't bother trying to claim otherwhys. We don't need the situation explained, we get it. It just seems classless asking for and celebrating injuries. And now rooting for injuries on another team improve your draft pick is common sense? I guess I'm lacking in that department. I'm done with this place, this thread is pathetic.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

This thread rules! 

Another loss for the Nugz! Back to .500!


----------



## butr

Woohoo Vince.

Got my ZZ blastin'. :rock:


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Kuskid said:


> Sigh, last post in here. Every Nuggets fan that posted in here is aware of the situation with the pick, don't bother trying to claim otherwhys. We don't need the situation explained, we get it. It just seems classless asking for and celebrating injuries. And now rooting for injuries on another team improve your draft pick is common sense? I guess I'm lacking in that department. I'm done with this place, this thread is pathetic.


not necessary, please. thank you. speedy.


----------



## speedythief

> Michael Coyne, agent for Nene, who suffered a torn anterior cruciate ligament in Denver's Nov. 1 opener and underwent surgery Nov. 21, said his client is off crutches and is "ahead of schedule" in rehabilitation. Coyne can't say yet whether Nene might return this season.


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4322758,00.html


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Kuskid said:


> Sigh, last post in here. Every Nuggets fan that posted in here is aware of the situation with the pick, don't bother trying to claim otherwhys. We don't need the situation explained, we get it. It just seems classless asking for and celebrating injuries. And now rooting for injuries on another team improve your draft pick is common sense? I guess I'm lacking in that department. I'm done with this place, this thread is pathetic.


Hey too bad for you, but I was able to cheer and be thrilled with Syracuse's national championship in 2003.

I know you did not cheer because the only reason we won the national title was that Wayne Simien was injured.

Oh wait,... you say you did cheer when SU won the title in April 2003? That makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## butr

Kuskid said:


> I'm done with this place, .


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Atlanta has been playing better of late. Hopefully they can take down the Nugz another peg. Hawks up by 5 in the first.


----------



## spuriousjones

denver rumour on realgm

Den gets Magette 
ATL gest Nene and Watson 
Indy gets Al Harington 
Clipps gets Artest

good deal. maybe something more for indy like minni's pick via clips but it helps all around. 

we could get screwed on both picks in one swoop.


----------



## speedythief

Artest for Al Harrington? I really don't see that happening.

Maggette for Nene/Watson would be a great deal for Denver, though. Hopefully it doesn't go down.


----------



## butr

ATL beats NUGZ

:banana: :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief

Yeah, three straight losses for the Nuggets. Go figure.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I was looking through NBA.com, and I noticed that the Hawks were beating the Nuggets with just about a minute left in OT. Great win for the Hawks, giving us a better chance to land a #1 pick, and also a greater chance to move up in the draft with the Nuggets' pick.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

muhahahahaha...excellent



Wizards up next on wednesday.


----------



## shookem

Look out folks, Atlanta is not the worst team in their division!


----------



## darth-horax

Yeah, Denver lost cause they only played 7 guys when we had 9 on the bench...we got tired...thanks Coach Karl!


----------



## ballocks

that was a fun game. nothing like cheering fiercely for the hawks.

i wonder if it'll ever happen again.  

peace


----------



## TRON

*Western Conference*
1.San Antonio
2.LA.Clippers
3.Minnesota
4.Dallas
5.Memphis
6.Phoenix
7.Golden State
8.LA Lakers

*9.Denver 12-13
10.Utah 11-13
11.N.O 11-13
12.Seatle 10-12
13.Houston 10-13
14.Sac 10-14*

If the season ended today we'd get the last pick in the lottery with the Denver pick

However, teams 9 though 14 are seperated by only 1.5 games, so that could easily turn into a mid-lotto pick 

on the flip side, Denver is very close to Minnesota for the Divisional lead and could just as easily move into the 3rd spot in the Western Conference playoff standings if they overtake the Twolves, giving us a mid to late first rounder.


----------



## speedythief

^ Thankfully the pick still goes by overall record.


----------



## butr

Denver loses to WAS and Minny beats NOK.

:cheers:


----------



## Team Mao

Do you guys think the Denver pick will stay late lottery? 

I'm convinced that if their record doesn't start to improve, management will definitely make a move to improve the team and get them into the playoffs. I can't imagine that ownership would be too happy there with a step backward, especially seeing as they don;t own their pick this year. I mean they have some pieces that they can move (Nene, Watson being the first two that pop to mind).

I don't want to be the downer, but it's definitely something that needs to be considered as well as the possibility of trading the pick while the value is high if we can get some good building pieces in return.


----------



## ansoncarter

the pick's value right now includes the possibility of denver improving themselves


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Team Mao said:


> Do you guys think the Denver pick will stay late lottery?
> 
> I'm convinced that if their record doesn't start to improve, management will definitely make a move to improve the team and get them into the playoffs. I can't imagine that ownership would be too happy there with a step backward, especially seeing as they don;t own their pick this year. I mean they have some pieces that they can move (Nene, Watson being the first two that pop to mind).
> 
> I don't want to be the downer, but it's definitely something that needs to be considered as well as the possibility of trading the pick while the value is high if we can get some good building pieces in return.


I think Nene is being heavily overrated as a trade asset. Big injury and he needs to be signed next summer with no great way to evaluate his worth. I guess some team might take a chance that he'll come relatively cheaply and make a great recovery and then develop as a player. But if somebody wants to give him a contract, why not go after him as a free agent? Cap issues I guess. I just don't see it.

They probably will look to improve their team through trade but will they find any significant upgrade? Hard to say.

If they don't win the division, which is obviously heavily related to Minnesota's play, I don't think they're in the playoff. If they win their division, I think we still get a pick 20 and under. Not a bad place for us to be.


----------



## speedythief

Camby is getting pins put in his hand/finger. No timeline for a return yet.


----------



## Marshall_42

I heard camby could be out for atleast a month, You never wanna see another person get hurt but....


----------



## shookem

Marshall_42 said:


> I heard camby could be out for atleast a month, You never wanna see another person get hurt but....


Man, that sucks. Poor guys can't catch a break.

All well.

Camby out indefinatly


----------



## butr

Camby out at least a month. :boohoo: 





































:laugh: :yes:


----------



## speedythief

We have to hope that Melo can make them a 30 win team. Below that and we're at risk of losing the pick.


----------



## butr

speedythief said:


> We have to hope that Melo can make them a 30 win team. Below that and we're at risk of losing the pick.


I think they can be in the 8-12 pick range.


----------



## speedythief

blowuptheraptors said:


> I think they can be in the 8-12 pick range.


It's a possibility. Martin hasn't been the same player in Denver as he was in Jersey. Kidd-effect maybe. Rumours are swirling that they want to trade Watson for Flip Murray, which would give them a shooter but a backcourt of Miller/Murray would be very hot and cold.

Imagine we got the 6th pick?

 How greedy are we!


----------



## arcade_rida

It took Zoran over 2 months to get healed wheen he got pins in his hand


----------



## TRON

> Originally posted by *blowuptheraptors !*
> 
> Camby out at least a month.


recently reported that Camby is now done for the year

with the loss last night to the Sonics, Denver is now 14-16


----------



## butr

TRON said:


> recently reported that Camby is now done for the year
> 
> with the loss last night to the Sonics, Denver is now 14-16


Link? Last I have is 2-4 weeks.


----------



## speedythief

Out for the season? I wouldn't put it past him but I figure he'll try like hell to get back before the All-Star game.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

TRON said:


> recently reported that Camby is now done for the year
> 
> with the loss last night to the Sonics, Denver is now 14-16


There is NO way any player would be out for that long due to a broken finger, unless his name is Vince Carter.


----------



## ansoncarter

camby takes as much heat as Vince for prolongued recovery periods

him and Vince are special that way

that game vs. Seattle last night was great btw. Denver looks ready to quit on themselves imo


----------



## SkywalkerAC

muhahahahahahahaha...muhahahahahahaha...MUHAHAHAHAHA!

You'd usually hate to see a guy's career season interrupted but in this case I think I'll make an exception. 

Nugz have San Antonio up next. :biggrin:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

And GO TWOLVES!!!


----------



## ballocks

i have to say, what's happened to the nuggets this season has been the best outcome for the raps- it almost couldn't have been any better. i mean, you want them to be "bad", but you don't want them to be so bad that they fall into their pick's protected territory, where they'd get to keep the pick for themselves. in fact, that would be devastating. imagine their team next year?

so we've been fortunate. what's more, this team is looking really uncomfortable on the floor, they're collapsing in the fourth quarter with regularity, and the honeymoon period with george karl is evidently over (which is another bonus). i was thinking to myself to begin the season, "where do we want the pick?", and felt 10-12 was both realistic and ideal. well, that looks pretty good right now. camby's likely to be out for over a month, the pressure on martin down low will be heightened- questions about his health abound: can his joints handle that pressure?- and who knows how this team will cope in general.

another point, while i've long been a carmelo anthony fan, watching some of these games recently has muted that feeling to a degree. i feel so fortunate that we got chris instead of melo in 03, although we all remember vince's look in new york after the 4 card was unveiled with our logo (vince was a media puppet; he believed everything he read, he was like a kid. he just had no vision for the future, it's too bad). chris is, imo, such a better fit for this franchise and melo impresses me less with every game. i mean, he can still dominate, no question, but an example might be last week's game against the sixers (where the nuggets lost a tight one). 

it was in the fourth quarter, melo was on his way to establishing a new career high in points and the game was still very much up for grabs. now, there must have been ~ 6 minutes left, and melo hit a jumper to give himself 43 points. on the way back down the floor the camera caught up to him, and he turned to his bench wearing a quasi-grin, mouthing "how many do i have?" i couldn't believe it. it was so disappointing. this game was an important affair for the nuggets and carmelo was talking to the bench about his stats in crunch time. _he_ looked like a kid. again, it's just a sign of the fact that i don't really respect this guy as a leader anymore. he'll be a good pro, don't get me wrong- he already is- but when you consider him against the fantastic man chris has become, you can't help but feel extremely lucky for the way the 03 lottery shook out.

peace


----------



## speedythief

Suddenly the Vince Carter trade looks like it might've been a great one.

Not that it was a bad one to begin with.

I wonder how many writers would be willing to admit that, after all this time.

After all, we got "practically nothing", didn't we?


----------



## shookem

speedythief said:


> Suddenly the Vince Carter trade looks like it might've been a great one.
> 
> Not that it was a bad one to begin with.
> 
> I wonder how many writers would be willing to admit that, after all this time.
> 
> After all, we got "practically nothing", didn't we?


It seems unlikely that Indy will get two (near) lottery picks for Artest, but picks are only as good as the players they turn into. If this picks slips into the top 12, it could be a huge bargining chip for Babs.


----------



## TRON

> Originally posted by *Blowuptheraptors !*
> 
> Link? Last I have is 2-4 weeks.


I was on the Denver board, and they had a thread entitled *"Camby out for the season", * but upon reading the article further it does not conclusively state that Camby is out for the season. I don't know why the poster choose to use the misleading title.

with a loss to SanAntonio, Denver now at 14-17


----------



## shookem

Denver's now 11th in the West and still has one more loss then Seattle, yet our ahead of them in the standings. A few more games and they could be 13th easily.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I really hope Boozer can come back at full strength sometime soon to fortify the Jazz's mid season push. Sloan has brought them a long way since the beginning of the year and I expect them to continue coming together as their rookie PG earns his stripes.

The Nugz have Boston visiting tonight. Melo vs Pierce should be a great matchup and I expect Ainge's young gunz to come out on top.


----------



## TRON

Denver loses in OT to Dallas, and now has a record of 16-18 good for 10th place in the Western Conference playoff race

If the season ended today we'd get a pick in the 12-14 range

-too bad Chris Paul went down with an injury, N.O are just a few percentage points behind Denver

-Seatle with thier new coach hopefully will inspire them to win a few more as they are just a couple of games behind Denver

This pick could move in either direction, and the next month will shed some light on exactly what we got here. Right now I would project this pick conservatively in the 10-18 range


----------



## pac4eva5

shookem said:


> Denver's now 11th in the West and still has one more loss then Seattle, yet our ahead of them in the standings. A few more games and they could be 13th easily.


or 3rd....???


----------



## pac4eva5

i must say that all u raptors fans are pathetic...

celebrating cuz a guy gets hurt and might be out for the entire season??? what the hell is wrong with u people??? i know yall from canada, BUT SERIOUSLY!!!

this thread started before the season??? u guys might possibly be the worst fans in the NBA. now i dont blame vince carter any more...

:nonono:


----------



## adhir1

This thread wasnt started for us to bash ur team, it was made because we own ur pick, and one of ur key players went down, which can do nothign but make uguy work harder to win, and helps us out becuase its harder to win. I don tknow who u think said that we WANT and are happy that someone got hurt, because this is a long *** thread and im not going to waste my time, but i no most of the fellas on this boards, and trust me it was most prolly said as a joke, and id be willing to bet any amount of uCash on that, so dont come in here talking smack about us, and you should no the reason which we dislike VC, before u start saying you "understand" why he left....


----------



## pac4eva5

adhir1 said:


> This thread wasnt started for us to bash ur team, it was made because we own ur pick, and one of ur key players went down, which can do nothign but make uguy work harder to win, and helps us out becuase its harder to win. I don tknow who u think said that we WANT and are happy that someone got hurt, because this is a long *** thread and im not going to waste my time, but i no most of the fellas on this boards, and trust me it was most prolly said as a joke, and id be willing to bet any amount of uCash on that, so dont come in here talking smack about us, and you should no the reason which we dislike VC, before u start saying you "understand" why he left....


thats what makes this so pathetic. i could care less if it was my team or any other team. why not instead of wishing for other teams to lose, you cheer for ur team to win??? absolutely disgusting...

btw, it was more than a couple CELEBRATING cambys injury...very pathetic indeed...


----------



## butr

pac4eva5 said:


> thats what makes this so pathetic. i could care less if it was my team or any other team. why not instead of wishing for other teams to lose, you cheer for ur team to win??? absolutely disgusting...
> 
> btw, it was more than a couple CELEBRATING cambys injury...very pathetic indeed...


Get over it. Ignoramus.


----------



## shookem

pac4eva5 said:


> thats what makes this so pathetic. i could care less if it was my team or any other team. why not instead of wishing for other teams to lose, you cheer for ur team to win??? absolutely disgusting...
> 
> btw, it was more than a couple CELEBRATING cambys injury...very pathetic indeed...


I cheer for plently of teams to win. Just not teams a) that owe my team draft picks, b) are ahead of my team in the playoffs standings.

You're telling me if you're team was a game out of the playoffs you wouldn't cheer for the other team to lose? Doesn't sound like you're much of a _sports_ fan too me.


----------



## butr

shookem said:


> I cheer for plently of teams to win. Just not teams a) that owe my team draft picks, b) are ahead of my team in the playoffs standings.
> 
> You're telling me if you're team was a game out of the playoffs you wouldn't cheer for the other team to lose? Doesn't sound like you're much of a _sports_ fan too me.


He's just like that dolt on Seinfeld watching the marathon runners from the appartment.

"YOU'RE ALL WINNERS!!!"

Loser.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Almost pulled one out against one of the best teams in the league there. Close one. 


I think if Nene hadn't been injured that the Nugs would probably be sporting a starting lineup of:

Miller
Artest
Melo
Kenyon
Camby

and they really would have been an elite team. 

Who's up next?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Nugz have a gimme against the Rockets tomorrow. A loss would be very deflating for them.

Go Tmac!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Hopefully the Mavs are tired out from their double OT win last night because the Twolves could certainly do with a big victory right about now. 

Jazz will be losing to the Pistons.


----------



## martymar

nuggets can still make a run like they did last year when Karl came in, plus they melo and he is a gamer


----------



## fruitcake

SkywalkerAC said:


> Hopefully the Mavs are tired out from their double OT win last night because the Twolves could certainly do with a big victory right about now.
> 
> *Jazz will be losing to the Pistons*.


surprisingly it is a very very close game, (jazz up 88-86 with 2+ min left in OT), game looked like a pistons blowout from the outset, after pounding the jazz 30-16 in the frist quarter.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

SkywalkerAC said:


> Hopefully the Mavs are tired out from their double OT win last night because the Twolves could certainly do with a big victory right about now.
> 
> Jazz will be losing to the Pistons.


Sometimes I just love to be shown wrong


----------



## SkywalkerAC

martymar said:


> nuggets can still make a run like they did last year when Karl came in, plus they melo and he is a gamer


Anyone can make a run. And there are plenty of gamers on the teams vying for playoff spots in the West.


----------



## TRON

> Originally posted by *pac4eva5 !*
> 
> celebrating cuz a guy gets hurt and might be out for the entire season??? what the hell is wrong with u people??? i know yall from canada, BUT SERIOUSLY!!!


are all people from Denver retarded or something???

listen, we own your pick if it's not top 5, we wish nothing but misfortune to your team and every player that plays for your team. It's nothing personal if that's what's got your panties in a bunch, it's all business biotch.


----------



## ansoncarter

blowuptheraptors said:


> He's just like that dolt on Seinfeld watching the marathon runners from the appartment.
> 
> "YOU'RE ALL WINNERS!!!"
> 
> Loser.


yeah lol


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Sonics lose a close one to the Knicks, who seem to finally have their act together under LB.


----------



## pac4eva5

TRON said:


> are all people from Denver retarded or something???
> 
> listen, we own your pick if it's not top 5, we wish nothing but misfortune to your team and every player that plays for your team. It's nothing personal if that's what's got your panties in a bunch, it's all business biotch.


ya i guess im retarded for not wishing garnett and ak47 go down with season ending injuries so we win the division... :stupid: 

biotch


----------



## Crossword

I guess you are, because you don't own their pick.


----------



## Rhubarb

To further brighten our day, Denver trump Houston.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Breaking News out of Denver*

* Denver fans request that they be credited with a loss against Houston *

This morning, hundreds of Nugget fans, gathered outside of the Denver Nuggets corporate offices, demanding that the results of last night's game be overturned.

The leader of the group, a brainchild by the name of pac4eva5 said the following, "We cannot accept a victory against a team who was depleted by injuries and had its star player injured during the game. We simply stopped cheering for Denver after the injury to Tracy McGrady. A victory by such means cannot and will not be tolerated." When told that over the course of history thousand of players have been injured at sporting events, the fan responded, "This is more then sports. This is about life. How will McGrady ever be able to feed his children ever again. How about Camby and Nene? I am tired of walking to work each morning, and seeing them begging at street corners to survive".





OK that was lame...


----------



## NugzFan

TRON said:


> are all people from Denver retarded or something???
> 
> listen, we own your pick if it's not top 5, we wish nothing but misfortune to your team and every player that plays for your team. It's nothing personal if that's what's got your panties in a bunch, it's all business biotch.


karma.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

NugzFan said:


> karma.


Hey, this pick is largely what we got in return for our best player turning on us. Bad things are going to happen to you regardless.


----------



## NugzFan

then why not sacrifice some kitties to the lotto gods in exchange for the 6th pick instead of 7th. i hear they like that.


----------



## adhir1

pac4eva5 said:


> thats what makes this so pathetic. i could care less if it was my team or any other team. why not instead of wishing for other teams to lose, you cheer for ur team to win??? absolutely disgusting...
> 
> btw, it was more than a couple CELEBRATING cambys injury...very pathetic indeed...


sports is about competition, you need to have the drive to win ball games by any means necessary (legal of course), and as fans you wish for wins and looses in this case, by any means necessary if that is injury then so be it, if a player lost his life or career ending injury im sure none of these people would be happy taking you pick but a player going down wiith an injury is part of the game, and it happens and if that helps your team then there is nothign wrong with that, New Jersey fans are hoping for the CLippers to loose, same with Bulls fans sicne the Knicks owe them their pick, nothing wrong with that and i doubt was saying, "GOOOD STUFF, Camby is out adn i hope he statys out, he sucks and i hope he never recovers" its more like "Camby is out, that increses our chances of a better pick"


----------



## ballocks

good game on the slate for tonight- the nugs got nash and the suns to contend with. that'll be fun.

but man, just looking at the den/uta/sea/min division this morning had me worried. i mean, they're all fighting to stay around .500. dang, if the division winner needs only a .500 record, i wouldn't put it past the nuggets (with or without nene, camby or k-mart) sneaking in. maybe the wolves'll turn it around soon or something, i dunno.

peace


----------



## adhir1

^ dont draft picks depend on record and not standings tho?


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Yes - but technically a .500 record might only be ninth best in the West, but still get you in the playoffs if you lead your division

And the team with the eighth best record in the west (who missed the playoffs), would then get a lotto pick.


----------



## shookem

could it be 7 and 16 again this year?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

shookem said:


> could it be 7 and 16 again this year?


This time, we should trade up.


----------



## butr

vigilante said:


> This time, we should trade up.


Meh. Denver won't make it. 7 and 11 sounds OK to me. I am not overwhelmed with the talent in the top 4. There are lots of swing players to get with the Denver pick and there's some other guy we can take at 7.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I think trading up is a good option.. we already have enough young players.. try to get the best prospect available instead of two prospects, and use the extra spot to bring in a veteran.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Looks like the Denver announcers inherited the retard gene as well. 

Biggest homer announcers in the NBA no doubt.


----------



## butr

JuniorNoboa said:


> Looks like the Denver announcers inherited the retard gene as well.
> 
> Biggest homer announcers in the NBA no doubt.


Up there with Chicago and Boston I guess. I can't believe how this team is scrapping along with all 3 bigs hurt, beating PHX in OT. Good on them, but really, **** off and start feeling sorry for yourselves.

:biggrin:


----------



## trick

Don't we want a 7th pick? I mean, Shelden Williams...


----------



## butr

JuniorNoboa said:


> I think trading up is a good option.. we already have enough young players.. try to get the best prospect available instead of two prospects, and use the extra spot to bring in a veteran.


In theory, maybe but the more I look at it, the depth of the draft is good, but how's the top? Would you trade Jamal Magloire and Desmond Mason, 17 and 19 from 2000, for #2 Stromile Swift?

Selective argument I know. But I don't know that anyone in the top four is worth having to do this anymore. I don't see a Lebron, Wade or Melo in the bunch.

I don't think you can ever have enough good young players. You can always deal from strength.


----------



## shookem

We need to see how the draft is looking after the camps, at that point we decided if there are two players we want on this team or one we need.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

blowuptheraptors said:


> In theory, maybe but the more I look at it, the depth of the draft is good, but how's the top? Would you trade Jamal Magloire and Desmond Mason, 17 and 19 from 2000, for #2 Stromile Swift?
> 
> Selective argument I know. But I don't know that anyone in the top four is worth having to do this anymore. I don't see a Lebron, Wade or Melo in the bunch.
> 
> I don't think you can ever have enough good young players. You can always deal from strength.


Your right... my preference for one instead of two two is purely based on "Theory" / the current makeup of the team, not the depth or the quality of the top. In a generic normal draft, I would want one player, but your right we need to see how the layout of the class is.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I definitely want the Nuggets pick as our own. Our pick will be plenty high enough; no real need to trade up IMO.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

January is a crucial month for the Nuggets. Their schedule is none too difficult. If they continue to play well through this stretch, the division title could be theirs (though hopefully Utah has something to say about that). If they falter during this stretch, say hi to another lotto pick.


----------



## butr

GSW and Minny bloody SUCK! DEN back in 8th.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

So it begins: Crucial loss to the T-wolves.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

BIg game against the Bucks tonight. Didn't realize the game that Bogut had on Thursday- 18, 17, 5 +2 bocks +2 steals. I hope the Bucks can take this one with the Nugz on the back to back.

Utah has Miami so unlikely they'll gain a game.


----------



## JT

Why are you guys watching the Nugz?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

sherako said:


> Why are you guys watching the Nugz?


We have their first rounder.

In the same vein, I can't believe the Clippers have the Minnesota pick (protected?); talk about a team going nowhere vs a team going somewhere, fast.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Nuggets won today 100-93..Melo had 38 pts


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Melo's too good.


Next up (tomorrow):

The Nugz head to Chicago. Seems like they should be able to handle the Bulls at this point.

Twolves head to MSG; thankfully the Knicks are playing us today. 

Utah plays LAC in Staples. 


This could be the point at which the Nugz really turn their season around. Camby will be back before too long and they have easy games in the mean time. C'est la vie.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

****, are the Nugz going to pull out another one in the clutch? They're up one with 36 second and have the ball against the Bulls.

Thankfully the Twolves already won tonight. 

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Up by 3, 15 seconds left...


----------



## speedythief

Nuggets facing the Spurs right now.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Crap, I just noticed that the Nugs are seeded 3rd ... I want them to miss the playoffs!!!!!!


I know this was probably not news to you.


I thought I remember they were out of playoffs some times ago.


----------



## ballocks

whew, tough day for us. the nuggets drop the spurs in san antonio and the wolves lose a heartbreaker (thanks to AI- the other AI) in minnesota. 

this is sort of OT but today really shines light on the idea that road teams in general are having increasingly more success these days, especially down the stretch. the minnesota game was really odd. they coughed up a huge lead, that's one thing, but their performance in the final moments was reflective of a team scared to lose- and the sixers were just a happy go lucky bunch, all excited and jovial after iguodala dropped the winner. 

honestly, something tells me that if that same game were played in philly it would've been the other way around- the wolves would've been relaxed and "having fun" down the stretch while the sixers would've been petrified of losing (and disappointing the home crowd).

i don't know. it's just that home teams seem to win less and less close games than they used to. if you look at recent buzzer beaters, for example, i bet far more than 50% of them are made by the road squad. the big plays are accompanied by utter silence more often than not; you don't see many arenas explode of energy after their hero makes the game winner. it's more of an anti-climactic affair these days. it's like the road teams have far less to worry about. home court advantage isn't so much what it used to be (imo).

anyway, denver's playing really well right now. they deserve a lot of credit. they're lucky too, since their division hasn't done much to end their season prematurely. minnesota's underachieving, seattle doesn't scare anybody and utah's... well, utah could be the brightest star for us (which isn't very bright). let's hope they keep it up.

but the nuggets deserve their standing right now, no question.

peace


----------



## Dee-Zy

**** **** ****


nugs face the spurs and wins


twolves were up by 19 and lose




noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I can't believe the wolves, they were *** in the 4th quarter. Not very outstanding in the 3rd either but at least it got the job done.


----------



## CHRISBOSH4

Dee-Zy said:


> **** **** ****
> 
> 
> nugs face the spurs and wins
> 
> 
> twolves were up by 19 and lose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> I can't believe the wolves, they were *** in the 4th quarter. Not very outstanding in the 3rd either but at least it got the job done.


The wolves lost? I watched the first 3 quarters and seemed like the wolves were going to win it, so I switched to another channel. That kinda sucks.

Nugz won too?. what a discrace.


----------



## Thievery Corporation

Carmelo is too good this season for Nuggets not to have a good record.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Kings acquire Artest! Hopefully they're one team that can move up on Denver.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

damn. Portland's up next. After that, a back to back against the Clips. Hopefully they can cool the Nugz off a little. They've had 10 wins in their last 12 games.

camby will probably be back soon, fully rested.


----------



## speedythief

SkywalkerAC said:


> Kings acquire Artest! Hopefully they're one team that can move up on Denver.


Bonus.


----------



## NugzFan

SkywalkerAC said:


> Kings acquire Artest! Hopefully they're one team that can move up on Denver.


holy crap you guys are desperate.

karma rules.


----------



## NugzFan

Dee-Zy said:


> Crap, I just noticed that the Nugs are seeded 3rd ... I want them to miss the playoffs!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I know this was probably not news to you.
> 
> 
> I thought I remember they were out of playoffs some times ago.


this might be the greatest thread ever.


----------



## ansoncarter

your ruining whatever karma was working for you

now it's back on our side so HA


----------



## speedythief

^ lol

And what right do we have to be desperate, eh? Things are so great with our franchise.


----------



## NugzFan

ansoncarter said:


> your ruining whatever karma was working for you
> 
> now it's back on our side so HA


by claiming this thread to be awesome? odd...


----------



## speedythief

Minnesota picks up Wally Szczerbiak, Michael Olowokandi, Dwyane Jones and a conditional 1st round pick from Boston for Ricky Davis, Mark Blount, Marcus Banks, Justin Reed and 2 2nd round picks.

Minnesota wins that trade, IMO, even though Blount is a bum, because Kandi is a bigger bum. I can't believe that Boston now has LaFrentz's and Szczerbiak's contracts--craziness.


----------



## butr

speedythief said:


> Minnesota picks up Wally Szczerbiak, Michael Olowokandi, Dwyane Jones and a conditional 1st round pick from Boston for Ricky Davis, Mark Blount, Marcus Banks, Justin Reed and 2 2nd round picks.
> 
> Minnesota wins that trade, IMO, even though Blount is a bum, because Kandi is a bigger bum. I can't believe that Boston now has LaFrentz's and Szczerbiak's contracts--craziness.



Ainge is a moron. Minny could use the spark. Come ON!


----------



## trick

speedythief said:


> Minnesota picks up Wally Szczerbiak, Michael Olowokandi, Dwyane Jones and a conditional 1st round pick from Boston for Ricky Davis, Mark Blount, Marcus Banks, Justin Reed and 2 2nd round picks.
> 
> Minnesota wins that trade, IMO, even though Blount is a bum, because Kandi is a bigger bum. I can't believe that Boston now has LaFrentz's and Szczerbiak's contracts--craziness.


Whoever wins that trade, it still doesn't look like Minnesota will overtake the Pacific with it IMO.


----------



## foul_balls

I like the trade for Minny. Ricky is an upgrade over Wally World. Blount sucks but is still an upgrade over the perpetually underachieving Kandi-man, who has been MIA recently. Let's hope this gives them the power to win the Northwest. Not sure how Banks helps them, since they seem to give minutes to Jaric, Hudson and Carter already. Maybe he is being dumped for someone else.

I don't see how this trade helps Boston. Wally has a terrible contract and does't provide cap space that Ainge wants.


----------



## speedythief

Good news: Nugs drop one to the Clipps.
Bad news: Camby has returned to the lineup.


----------



## shookem

Denver is a damn good team, they're going to take the NW easily, but I don't see them beating anyone in the playoffs. Maybe they can make it into the second round if they play Memphis.

Last night's loss kind of surprised me, but with Camby back, oh boy.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

They really came through with Camby out. Impressive.

I'm hopeful that Twolves can challenge after their roster change. I'm liking their lineup-
Jaric
Mccants
Ricky
KG
Griffin
Suddenly they're an exciting team again.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Camby returns and the Nugz lose two in a row to the Clippers.

Next up they visit the Kings in Arco, which should be a tough one for them. Artest should be as difficult a matchup for Melo as anyone in the league. 

The following night they head to Salt Lake City for a very important game in the Northwest division. 

Then the Blazers on saturday. 

The easy stretch continues for the Nuggets. Can Camby start carrying the team again?


----------



## ballocks

the tables turn. we start rooting _for_ the nugs out of issues to do with our pride. really strange.

i know the denver roster like the back of my hand by now- i mean, i (almost) hate eduardo najera, earl watson and the boykid. now... now we're on the other side (btw, anyone hear the new strokes lp?).

fandom is lots of fun, man. i'm the biggest melo fan on the planet from here on. 

trust me... i know it feels weird.  i've seen at least 30 denver games this year. i'll be watching with different eyes now.

peace


----------



## anniebananerz

ballocks said:


> the tables turn. we start rooting _for_ the nugs out of issues to do with our pride. really strange.
> 
> i know the denver roster like the back of my hand by now- i mean, i (almost) hate eduardo najera, earl watson and the boykid. now... now we're on the other side (btw, anyone hear the new strokes lp?).
> 
> fandom is lots of fun, man. i'm the biggest melo fan on the planet from here on.
> 
> trust me... i know it feels weird.  i've seen at least 30 denver games this year. i'll be watching with different eyes now.
> 
> peace


Yeah. Lol. I hope the Nuggets kick some serious *** now.


----------



## 77AJ

Now look at you all who were rooting for the Nuggets to sustain injuries, and lose. Maybe you will get your wish, and this season will be a bad one. The best as a Nuggets fan I can say is that we are a streaky team. Kind of like the Cavs, but not even that good.

Thats all I have to say -


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Go Nugz!

:cheers:


----------



## speedythief

So I'm hearing we might still have some protection on the pick, maybe top-10.

So we shouldn't be in a hurry to jump on the Nuggets bandwagon just yet, not until we know for sure that the pick won't be ours.


----------



## The Truth IV

This was the dumbest thread - root for the Nuggets to lose so, for example, the Raps get a 12th overall instead of an 17th overall pick in a lousy draft year. Anyone who posted should be ashamed of themselves (except for me). I am generally ashamed of myself anyway.


----------



## speedythief

^ If this was the dumbest thread, what is the dumbest thread now?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

This thread still rules. Think I'll try to keep it going in one way or another.


----------

